# Bianchi Single Speed conversion need opinions?



## Plank (Apr 23, 2006)

I decided to convert an old Bianchi to a single speed bike. I have been looking into getting everything I need to do the conversion. After looking at a bunch of sites and parts I have gotten to the point that I totally flustered with the build.

This is the components that I am thinking of getting, I would like to get everyones opinions.

Crank: Sugino RD-48 3/32"
Shimano MX Freewheel 17t and 18t (give me a couple of cogs to play with)
Shimano BB-UN54 Bottom Bracket English 68 x 110mm

Wheels:
HUBS: Formula flip flop with sealed bearings (silver)
RIMS: Weinmann DP18 622X13 (silver)
SPOKES: DT 2.0 stainless steel (silver)
SPOKE COUNT: 36
700C Clincher

The rear hub is spaced at 120mm, my bike has 126mm spacing so I am assuming I need spacers.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

I see nothing in the parts list that isn't pretty solid stuff. Yes, you'll need spacers. Those are 700c rims on the bike, right?


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Couple of things...*

Looks like you are going for a simple no nonsense single speed (as opposed to a fixed gear). Your build plans seem pretty well thought out but here are a few thoughts:

1. According to Sheldon Brown the Suguino RD takes a 103 mm bottom bracket to get the 42 mm chain line you should be shooting for. Sheldon has both the cranks and the appropriate BB for sale here:
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/harris/cranks/130-single.html

2. You will not be able to mount both of your freewheels to your Formula flip-flop hub. It is designed for a fixed cog on one side and a freewheel on the other. If you want to try fixed gear I would get a fixed cog and a freewheel (one tooth larger) for the other side.

3. Something to consider with your choice of gearing, a 48x17 is about 22 MPH at 100 RPM. An 18 is about 21 MPH at 100 RPM. You need to ask yourself if these gears fit your fitness level and riding style.

4. Yes, you will need spacers for your rear wheel unless you want to go through the trouble of cold setting the frame to 120. Personally, I would go the spacer route.

Good luck with the build and have fun.


----------



## Plank (Apr 23, 2006)

Stogaguy said:


> Looks like you are going for a simple no nonsense single speed (as opposed to a fixed gear). Your build plans seem pretty well thought out but here are a few thoughts:
> 
> 1. According to Sheldon Brown the Suguino RD takes a 103 mm bottom bracket to get the 42 mm chain line you should be shooting for. Sheldon has both the cranks and the appropriate BB for sale here:
> http://www.sheldonbrown.com/harris/cranks/130-single.html
> ...


Thanks, I always have issues with picking bottom brackets. I had picked the 110 BB because it stated that size for Road and 103 for track. I of course thought road bike road BB, now I understand that I need 103 for the proper chain line.

The reason I was getting 2 freewheel is because I wasn't sure about the chainring/cog combo. I am going to reconsider my choice for cogs I found a site to calculate my speed. 

I will eventually install a fix cog maybe after I figure out what chainring/cog combo to use. I tend to be a masher but I have been working hard to increase my cadence. 

BianchiJoe, the wheels in the picture are 27" I will be putting 700c wheels on the bike.


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*A word of caution*

BianchiJoe raises an important point. Be careful going from 27" to 700C wheels. 27s are bigger. Going to 700C you will need to move your brake pads downward so that they contact the rims properly. You may or may not have enough adjustment range on your current brakes. If not, long reach calipers may be needed.

Hopefully, someone who has more experience than me will chime in with more specific advice on converting from 27" to 700C.


----------



## Plank (Apr 23, 2006)

After Joe's post I mounted one of my 700c rim on the Bianchi and there is enough adjustment on the brakes. I will eventually change the brakes and levers just haven't made up my mind on which ones to get.


----------

